# Bali Catshark Breeding



## Chris A (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi everyone!

I just wanted to share with you the most recent shark species that I have bred and hatched, Atelomycterus baliensis.

Catsharks have been my biggest passion for as long as I can remember and I have truly dedicated myself to this family of shark... and several others.
To my knowledge this species has only been bred in Oari Aqua World in Japan. 









Here is a sexy time video


----------



## Chris A (Jul 8, 2012)

Stages of embryo development


----------



## Chris A (Jul 8, 2012)

and finally my first baliensis neonate. It's a boy!





If interested, feel free to subscribe to me on youtube for updates and checkout my sites benthicsharks.ca and sharkraycentral.com for additional info.

I also have several species of captive bred sharks available for sale to those that are properly equipped to care for them.

Thanks for watching!


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

You should buy my cat shark


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

wow good job, nice journal, solid info, i always wanted to do a bamboo shark, or i think there a catshark too, really cool, but im at a point if i want a new project i have to do some serious shutting down , and im not quite ready to do that just yet lol

good stuff, nice job


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I love sharks too but have never had a tank large enough that I felt comfortable keeping one (plus gets too warm in the summer). Great job breeding it.

Anthony


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

great job breading these beauties!


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, it was amazing


----------



## Chris A (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks for all the comments  It is a pleasure to joing your board.


----------



## Chris A (Jul 8, 2012)

By the way, here are several pictures of the life support system which have help contribute to good water quality and happy sharks.

My lab- water testing









LSS









Prefilter, with filter bag and filter floss









Highly oxygenated bio reactor with Kaldnes media









From the left, 200 lb sulfur Autotrophic denit system, UltimaII, Kaldnes reactor, Accupac 650 bio media degas tower.









Kaldnes close up









Accupac 650 close up









RK2 PE 25, Sander O3 generator, Peristaltic Pump feeding FW and calcium hydroxide to precipitate PO4









And I had to cut my ceiling open to fit the surging bio tower in that I built. hehe


----------



## Chris A (Jul 8, 2012)

Here is an updated video of the pups in their first stage grow out tank


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Awesome...

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

jesus some mad scientist stuff , thats great nice work


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

you have a LOT invested in this, holy crap


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

That is by far the most extensive home-testing setup for water quality I've seen. Great job.

Anthony


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

that's crazy man good work


----------



## Chris A (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks for the comments!


----------

